# Peavey 6505 Piranha Micro Head



## sylcfh (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## thraxil (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice. Thank you Peavey for including an effects loop. Guessing from the single 12ax7 that it's tube preamp and solid state power amp. I'll likely pick one up when they come out to go alongside my Orange Micro Dark.


----------



## chassless (Jan 21, 2016)

now i want one to _replace_ my Orange Micro Dark.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesome! Hopefully the headphone jack doesnt sound like .....


----------



## mr coffee (Jan 21, 2016)

Where's the part where he plugs a guitar in and we get to hear it?

-m


----------



## Axe Cop (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh man that looks awesome to dick around at the house with. Did he really say it's only $179?


----------



## op1e (Jan 21, 2016)

I can see my loop switcher filling up very soon between this and the micro dark. Hopefully it will run without a load as well.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 21, 2016)

Just don't sneeze in it's direction . Might want to velcro it down.
Piranha is cool name, I guess.

Nah really can't blame them for milking the iconic line for all it's worth now.
I do think they'd be wise to retain at least one version for USA production. How about a "master modded" 6505 with a brand new look (should recruit some fresh designers for that one), stepped-up components and a built-in power-shift (60/120w).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

Axe Cop said:


> Oh man that looks awesome to dick around at the house with. Did he really say it's only $179?



Yup, $179 MAP, which is the price we'll spend.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 21, 2016)

New tone king vid has some sound demo, but it seems like its just a camera mic or something.


----------



## I Shot JR (Jan 21, 2016)

The thing I've wondered about these micro heads is that wouldn't 3 or 4 mosfets be better (and smaller) than just one tube?


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm more interested in the 1-18 300W Sub.


----------



## Axe Cop (Jan 21, 2016)

Good god, that tone king video had a TON of low end.


----------



## Elric (Jan 22, 2016)

I Shot JR said:


> The thing I've wondered about these micro heads is that wouldn't 3 or 4 mosfets be better (and smaller) than just one tube?



The micro dark and this thing would have to have SS clipping stages to compliment the tube stages. One voltage starved 12ax7 does not a high gain preamp make


----------



## areyna21 (Jan 22, 2016)

Both the head and subwoofer seem very interesting. These really are a couple new products sticking out to me at namm. I've been really thinking about how hard it is to find a suitable practice amp for 8 string and that might be the answer.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jan 22, 2016)

I Shot JR said:


> The thing I've wondered about these micro heads is that wouldn't 3 or 4 mosfets be better (and smaller) than just one tube?



Not quite as warm and they wouldn't be able to call it a tube amp. Engl and Blackstar have been milking the starving 12ax7 + boost topology for quite a while now. It used to sound thin, but these days it's hard to distinguish from the real thing.


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 22, 2016)

What are your thoughts on cabs?

Space is at a premium in my apartment.. the Orange Micro Dark stick out too far to go on a shelf.. whereas the Hotone cab would be about right.

Any ideas as to good cabs that aren't as deep as the Micro Dark cab?


----------



## Tisca (Jan 22, 2016)

Desolate1 said:


> I'm more interested in the 1-18 300W Sub.



Anyone have a model name for this? Can't any more info.


----------



## mr coffee (Jan 22, 2016)

Ya know, if I didn't practice through a Spider IV that cost about half that, I'd say that would make a decent little practice amp.

It looks like it takes a 30v power supply - I wonder if that's being stepped up to create enough B+ to run that tube without starved plates. It certainly seems to sound better than most of the chintzy starved plate designs I've heard (and built).

-m


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks like Joyo is putting out a virtually identical amp. 1 12ax7 tube, clean/od switching, etc... 



at aruond the 8 min mark, he switches to the high gain amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2016)

If it's based on the Mjolnir, I want it. Sounds like a Mark-Meets-Recto. Hope to get a price soon.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Tisca said:


> Anyone have a model name for this? Can't any more info.



I guess it is called the 6505 Subwoofer. It is on their site now but they do not have alot of info on it yet. If this comes out at a reasonable price and is easy to integrate into your rig I may have to pick one up.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Jan 22, 2016)

I think he said its going to go for 179 usd I believe? Could be wrong, watched the video last night haha. The head looks fricken awesome though just to jam with at night. Gonna have to pick one up


----------



## wakjob (Jan 22, 2016)

They are going to sell a bazillion of these.

It's cheaper than most OD/Distortion pedals now a days.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 22, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> What are your thoughts on cabs?
> 
> Space is at a premium in my apartment.. the Orange Micro Dark stick out too far to go on a shelf.. whereas the Hotone cab would be about right.
> 
> Any ideas as to good cabs that aren't as deep as the Micro Dark cab?



I've got the Hotone cab, picked it up along with the Heart Attack. It is probably the best sounding micro cab I've heard but any 1x10" or 12" is much, much better and I'd recommend find the space for one if you can. If there is just no getting more space, than I think the Hotone sounded better than 8" Orange cabs I played when I demo'ed the Micro Dark.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 23, 2016)

Will you need a cab to use just the headphone out?


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 23, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Will you need a cab to use just the headphone out?





Nope.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 24, 2016)

The sub is going to be $699.


----------



## Alex79 (May 4, 2016)

Just did a search on the Peavey Piranha and found this video; odd that the first check is in Czech, but it does sound pretty rad.
Quite excited about it, an amp that hopefully costs around the same as an expensive stomp box, but does a cool 6505-inspired sound... I hope this will be good.


----------



## Elric (May 5, 2016)

Desolate1 said:


> The sub is going to be $699.


That sub is probably mostly aimed at the ss/modeler/digital preamp player who has trouble getting that thump tube rigs get as an addition to an FRFR rig. Seems like it might be able to find a niche given how many guys are going FRFR.

Re: Piranha
This Piranha looks cute... I have to admit these micro heads are fun... it's hard not to want to collect them.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 8, 2016)

It's now on Sweetwater. 

Peavey 6505 Piranha - 20W Head | Sweetwater.com

Looks like you need to run it at 4ohm to get the full 20W.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2016)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Looks like you need to run it at 4ohm to get the full 20W.



It's like that for almost all SS amps. When they say "runs at X watts", they usually mean "runs at X watts at 4 ohms."


----------



## ASoC (May 8, 2016)

Hmm interesting. I may have to pick one of these up for my desk.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 8, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's like that for almost all SS amps. When they say "runs at X watts", they usually mean "runs at X watts at 4 ohms."



ow. my first time being interested with these kind of amps. looks like it would sound like a fart through my 16ohm 400 watt 4x12. lol


----------



## P-Ride (May 11, 2016)

This looks perfect for me.

I have a real 6505+ half-stack in the studio and modelling amps in my home studio.. but would love a real amp for my bedroom with an FX loop for playing with my delay and reverbs.

Also, I'm emigrating and can only take one guitar case, a large suitcase and a small carry-on, so can't really buy any more gear.. I'll have to pick five pedals from my board for a Pedaltrain Nano to take.

But this could actually go in my hand luggage, wherever I go!

I'll buy a second-hand cab to go with it when it's released in the UK, then sell that on and pick another up in Australia; then selling and buying another elsewhere, if I move on.

The tone sounds really solid. With my TC Spark in the front-end and modded Boss GE7 in the loop, I can push and tweak that tone too.

You reckon it will be loud enough for rehearsal, through a 2x12" or 4x12"?

Cheers


----------



## P-Ride (May 11, 2016)

Also, what experiences do you guys have in upgrading/switching preamp tubes in lunchbox amps? Good results?


----------



## P-Ride (May 11, 2016)

Only just saw that Piranha graphic on top too!

Love the construction too, with no handle/feet - looks like it will travel better than the Orange micro amps.

Really excited about this!


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 11, 2016)

Spinedriver said:


> Looks like Joyo is putting out a virtually identical amp. 1 12ax7 tube, clean/od switching, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> at aruond the 8 min mark, he switches to the high gain amp.




Who is this guy? He's freaking hilarious!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 11, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> This looks perfect for me.
> 
> 
> You reckon it will be loud enough for rehearsal, through a 2x12" or 4x12"?
> ...



I wouldn't say it's loud enough for a rehearsal with a loud drummer, but I'm thinking a 4ohm Genz Benz G Flex 2x12 would make this sound huge and fill the room better than any 2x12.

The GFlex ports and angled baffle would help considering the Piranha doesn't have the resonance control that the big heads have.


----------



## P-Ride (May 12, 2016)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I wouldn't say it's loud enough for a rehearsal with a loud drummer, but I'm thinking a 4ohm Genz Benz G Flex 2x12 would make this sound huge and fill the room better than any 2x12.
> 
> The GFlex ports and angled baffle would help considering the Piranha doesn't have the resonance control that the big heads have.



Ok, that's fair enough. Hiring a 50/100W tube head for full band rehearsals or gigs is very reasonable.. I think I'd get great value from the Piranha regardless.

Cheers


----------



## Alex79 (May 12, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Ok, that's fair enough. Hiring a 50/100W tube head for full band rehearsals or gigs is very reasonable.. I think I'd get great value from the Piranha regardless.
> 
> Cheers



Depending on the exact specs you might be able to just plug the headphone out into the PA mixer.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 29, 2016)

It's in stock. Thinking about trying one.


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 29, 2016)

MASS DEFECT said:


> It's in stock. Thinking about trying one.



Damn, please report back! I'd love to hear feedback from someone who isn't an employee of Peavey; or who has been sent one early to curry favour.

No sign in any European stockists.. we must get one soon!


----------



## will_shred (Jun 29, 2016)

6505 MH is cooler


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 29, 2016)

will_shred said:


> 6505 MH is cooler



6505 MH is over half the cost of a full-size 6505+ and doesn't fit in my rucksack. For me, it would be third on my list; sitting awkwardly between the 6505+ for gigs and the Piranha for practise.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Jun 29, 2016)

Doesn't sound too good for me. I'd rather have a nice stomp box and feed it to a pedal-size power amp. But looking forward to hearing more from you, guys.


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 29, 2016)

EmaDaCuz said:


> Doesn't sound too good for me. I'd rather have a nice stomp box and feed it to a pedal-size power amp. But looking forward to hearing more from you, guys.



To be honest, a Piranha would partly be to satisfy the romantic attachment I have to owning a 'real amp' with an actual valve in it; no matter how ceremonial and how small. When the truth of the matter, is I should probably just stick to VSTs in my apartment!


----------



## Elric (Jun 30, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> To be honest, a Piranha would partly be to satisfy the romantic attachment I have to owning a 'real amp' with an actual valve in it; no matter how ceremonial and how small. When the truth of the matter, is I should probably just stick to VSTs in my apartment!


Exactly... I know some of these get loud etc but they really are mostly novelties. Something like Amplitube or Bias and external FRFR amplification is a much better home practice solution. Like so much it is not even close, IME.

I remember when I got I got my Orange Micro Terror and I was like "this is awesome!!"... But after owning it for a long time and over that period of A/Bing it against a bunch of other things I had lying around, I realized I was judging it favorably because I literally had no expectations. I was not going to use it as a main rig, backup, practice rig, anything. Like my Marshall MS-2 its function was to be "cute". The fact that unlike my MS-2, it was shockingly loud and didn't sound absurdly raspy made me think "awesome!"; but that low standard is not what I judge my other gear by... I knew the tube was a light bulb so that didn't impress me but I knew it (along with the current hipness of the Orange brand) was likely affecting some folks' judgment who were giving it ridiculously over the top endorsements.

But really, even when I run it against my weakest plugins in the home context, it blows. When I compare against a real amp, any real amp, whether my tube units or even my old beater Marshall MG, it cannot hold a candle to any of them. Yes, I said it: The (much maligned) MG is way better than the much loved MT on all counts when literally run side by side in an honest comparison.

But it is cute and it is fun on principle, I don't expect it to be anything it is not and I can see myself getting the piranha and a BantamP. Just cuz. Dudes buying this Piranha for that reason and with those criteria will have fun with it. People buying it because they want a little "6505" are going to be severely disappointed after the honeymoon period ends if they have any real standards to compare against.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jun 30, 2016)

Just wait until these Piranhas start to saturate the used market. Damn they'll be cheap.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 30, 2016)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Just wait until these Piranhas start to saturate the used market. Damn they'll be cheap.




Used NAMM displays are already being sold on Ebay right now. Will just wait until they go cheaper. Word is that this 4th of July Sale with one of the guitar retailers will have some deals on Peaveys. Might just spend more on a 6505MH.


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow, good tip on the eBay!

Elric, I don't want to believe your tale, but have a feeling you may be correct!

I have an iMac (soon to be replaced with a MBPro), sound card, KRK monitors, Ableton and amp sims.. It makes no rational sense that I buy a Peavey Piranha.

But. I want to own a real amp, in my bedroom!

I have this idea/hope that I can get it sounding better/more unique by playing around with the preamp valve.. although others have suggested they don't have that much impact?

Perhaps my modded Boss GE7 in the FX loop might help too?

Whichever way, sounds worth a punt! We have a real 6505+ in the studio, so it would be cool to have my own, here.


----------



## Elric (Jul 1, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Wow, good tip on the eBay!
> 
> Elric, I don't want to believe your tale, but have a feeling you may be correct!
> 
> ...


If you are seriously hoping to use a tiny amp as a tone generator and not a novelty, do yourself a favor and look at something that has a little more capability, you won't even have to spend more moeny:
Blackstar HT1/HT5/HT5-Metal, Randall RD5H, Jet City 20, etc.

Looking on Guitar Center's used site: I see an HT1 for $30 LESS than the Piranha. I see a 5 @250 which is about $70 more and Ht5Metal is on eBay for similar. I see one of the Randall RD5 combos on eBay with a buy it now for $10 LESS than this little toy "6505" amp. The 5W Diavlo is only $299 BRAND NEW and uses both a 12AX7 preamp section and 6V6 tube power section. All of these amps have small footprints and are going to be *way* closer to a traditional amp tone than some cutesy compromise and only slightly larger.

I see TWO Soldano designed Jet City 20H's on GC's site that are both within $10 of this PV Solid State mini... One is ten dollars less the other ten more.

Like I said, any use for these things other than novelty is stretching it. I have disposable income so I might buy them for the cute factor and I see their appeal its fun to collect items that do not take up too much space so you can play with 'em, see if you can actually get them to sound decent, see how loud they are when you connect them to this or that cab, etc...

But if you are on a budget looking for an amp to rely on for consistently good sound and your time is valuable, for f*ck's sake do not go with one of these hybrid toys as your first choice. Save just a little more and get something that has some tone. None of these amps, especially the 1 watters are large, unless your room is tiny it won't make any difference. And as for a 'real' amp, I am sorry but even if you buy one of those tiny novelty heads you do not have a 'real' amp.


----------

